# Buffy/Angel D&D Stats by End of Season7



## codewarriorpro (May 24, 2003)

Bellow are what I believe should be the D&D stats for Buffy/Angel characters by the end of season7 of Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Why do you guys think? 

(CR) Buffy
(17) Buffy Human Vampire Slayer Fighter13
(15) Spike Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter14
(15) Faith Human Vampire Slayer Fighter11
(15) Willow Human Sorcerer2/Wizard13
(13) Giles Expert3/Wizard7/Fighter4
(10) Anya Human Exp6/Fighter5
(10) Kennedy Human Vampire Slayer Fighter6
(9) Xander Commoner5/Fighter6
(7) Woods Human Exp2/Fighter8
(7) Dawn Human Exp3/Fighter5
(6+) New Slayers: Human Vampire Slayer Fighter2+

(CR) Angel
(16) Angel Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter15
(13) Wesley Human Expert5/Fighter9
(12) Gunn Human Fighter12
(10) Fred Expert7/Fighter4
(10) Lorne Psychic Demon Bard3
(10) Cordelia Psychic Half-Celestial Human Fighter2


(CR) Monsters
(2-5) Fledgling:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter1-4
(6-11)Mature:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter5-10
(12+) Master:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter11+

(1-3) Bringers Human Fighters1-3
(6-15) UberVampire Fighter1-10
(12) Mayor Human Half-Demon Exp3/Wizard7
(15) Mayor Demon Exp3/Wizard7
(15) Adam Cyborg Half-Demon Human Fighter10
(16) Master Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter15
(18 ) Caleb (Vassal of the First) Human Fighter14
(20) Glory Quasi-Deity Fighter10
(30+) First Demigod Illusionist20


CR scale is off b/c of lack of magic items for characters. To compensate for the lack of magic items in the Buffy universe, include the defense class bonus, massage damage threshold, reputation bonus, and action points from d20 modern.

*Fleshbound Vampire Template CR+1 from seankreynolds.com
*Vampire Slayer Template CR+4 (Str +10, Con +10, Dex +8 ) plus some other stuff


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2003)

Have you seen the Buffy RPG?  It's a really good book and has stats for all the characters in their system.


----------



## codewarriorpro (May 25, 2003)

I've taken a look at Buffy RPG but decided that I didn't want to learn or buy another role playing game system. But I guess you could get a better conversion of the characters stats to d&d from reading through it. How close are my conversion above to what is written in Buffy RPG? Do they even have classes in that system?


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2003)

It's a classless system, so conversations would be difficult.

But the Buffy RPG is a top notch book.  Very well done, simple system, and a lot of fun.


----------



## omata (May 25, 2003)

what about drews stats or the  most evil  thing ever on buffy harmony


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 25, 2003)

I don't know, I always pictured them a lot lower level than that.  Maybe if they were D20 Modern levels, it would be easier to wrap my head around.  But Xander with 6 levels of fighter?  I'd say no levels, myself.  He's the very definition to me of an epic level commoner


----------



## Chimera (May 25, 2003)

omata said:
			
		

> *what about drews stats or the  most evil  thing ever on buffy harmony *




_Harmony has minions???_


----------



## John Crichton (May 25, 2003)

Those stats seem a tad high.  I actually like how she is "statted out" in *Four Color to Fantasy*.  The rest of the world is low-magic so there is no need for her to be such a high level.  I wouldn't think she would be any higher than 10th level.  d20 Modern would probably be the best way to give these characters d20 stats at the Core Book already has the requisite setting in there and the "Slayer Prestige Class" ready to go.


----------



## codewarriorpro (May 25, 2003)

I've modified their stats (CR-5). To better represent a lower level magic world.

(CR) Buffy
(12) Buffy Human Vampire Slayer Fighter8
(10) Spike Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter9
(10) Faith Human Vampire Slayer Fighter6
(10) Willow Human Wizard10
(10) Giles Human Expert5/Wizard5/Fighter1
(6)  Anya Human Exp5/Fighter2
(6)  Kennedy Human Vampire Slayer Fighter2
(5)  Xander Commoner5/Fighter1
(5)  Woods Human Exp2/Fighter4
(5+) New Slayers: Human Vampire Slayer Fighter1+
(3)  Dawn Human Exp2/Fighter2
(3)  Andrew Human Exp3/Wizard1

(CR) Angel
(11) Angel Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter10
(8 ) Wesley Human Expert5/Fighter4
(7)  Gunn Human Fighter7
(5)  Fred Expert4/Fighter2
(5)  Lorne Psychic Demon Bard1
(5)  Cordelia Psychic Half-Celestial Human Fighter1


(CR)  Monsters
(1-3) Fledgling:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter0-2
(4-7) Mature:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter3-6
(8+)  Master:Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter7+

(1-3)  Bringers Human Fighters1-3
(5-12) UberVampire Fighter0-7
(10)   Mayor Demon Exp3/Wizard3
(11)   Adam Cyborg Half-Demon Human Fighter5
(11)   Master Human Fleshbound Vampire Fighter10
(12)   Caleb (Vassal of the First) Human Fighter5
(17)   Glory Quasi-Deity Fighter7
(20+)  First Demigod Illusionist10


*Fleshbound Vampire Template CR+1 from seankreynolds.com
*Vampire Slayer Template CR+4 (Str +10, Con +10, Dex +8 ) plus some other stuff
*Vassal of the First CR+7 (Str +16, Con +16) plus some other stuff


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 25, 2003)

But think how long Buffy and her friends have been adventuring!

If every episode is a session, then at 3-4 sessions per level we are talking 5 levels per year; they should be well into epic levels by now.


----------



## codewarriorpro (May 25, 2003)

Yeah its been 7 years. But they really don't fight for their lives until the end of most seasons. And therefore don't gain the neccessary experience points to gain another level. Most of the time their encounters are against much weaker opponents that don't really provide a challange. Plus the fact that I really don't see anyone of them, except maybe Buffy, who does most of the fighting, and Willow, having epic levels.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2003)

codewarriorpro said:
			
		

> *Yeah its been 7 years. But they really don't fight for their lives until the end of most seasons. And therefore don't gain the neccessary experience points to gain another level. Most of the time their encounters are against much weaker opponents that don't really provide a challange. Plus the fact that I really don't see anyone of them, except maybe Buffy, who does most of the fighting, and Willow, having epic levels. *




By the DND system, tohugh, you only have to participate to get your share of XP...Xander is almost always present whenever BUffy, Willow, etc kill stuff, and thus would get full XP.  Extremely high level Commoner, definately  (ok, maybe one level of warrior or fighter for the implanted memories fro mtemporarily turning into a soldier)

I think this uses too few classes. Almost everyone is a fighter or an expert.

With that in mind, I'd call Giles a Bard/Loremaster, Dawn a Rogue, Anya an Expert/Adept, Oz a Human Werewolf Bard, and Adam a specific sort of monster without character classes.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 26, 2003)

Also the Master must have had significant magical ability, he performed several rituals to gather power and had one planned to open the Hellmouth, giving him just fighter levels doesn't seem to reflect that very well, IMO.


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2003)

Eh. Buffy's practically the definition of the Shadow Slayers d20 Modern setting, so...

Buffy Summers, Strong Hero 3/Shadow Slayer 9/Martial Artist 4
Willow Rosenberg, Smart Hero 3/Mage 10/Acolyte 7
Rupert Giles, Smart Hero 5/Occultist 10
Alexander Harris, Tough Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 3

Riley Finn, Strong Hero 3/Smart Hero 2/Soldier 7
Wesley Wyndon-Price, Smart Hero 3/Fast Hero 3/Occultist 5/Gunslinger 5
Charles Gunn, Strong Hero 3/Street Warrior 10


----------

